#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Start new animation with same departure point as arrival point in previous slide

## isabelle.r

Hello all,

Sorry about the title, I couldn't think of a way to clearly describe my request. I'll try to be as clear as possible here.

I have two slides with animations:
- On slide 1, I have a shape that appears at point A and uses a motion path to go to point B.
- On slide 2, I'd like that same shape to go from point B to point C

To keep the motion seamless and to avoid the shape "jumping around" when transitioning from slide to slide, I need the shape to start its B -> C motion path on slide 2 from exactly the place where the A -> B motion path finished on slide 1.

Looking at the shape properties on slide 1 only tells me where the shape is positioned at the beginning of the motion path (point A), not the end of the motion path (point B). This means that on slide 2, I have to manually place the shape in the approximate region of point B and then nudge the shape to the right place, which can take a lot of time, and is rarely perfect, the shape usually "jumps" a pixel or two when transitioning from slide 1 to slide 2.

I'm attaching an example to illustrate my point. Notice the shape jumps a bit to the left when slide 2 appears. The effect is obviously exaggerated for the example, but precisely placing the shape on slide 2 would be difficult.

Is there a way that I can precisely place the shape on slide 2 so that it begins its path exactly where it finished it on slide 1?

Any ideas are very welcome.

-Isa

----------


## humdingaling

use option called GUIDES

its under the VIEW tab
where ruler and Grid lines is located

basically it lets you set the centre of the object you want to focus on from slide 1 and it overlays it on slide 2

have your animation pane open so you can see where the face ends up at end of animation
set the guide to be centre of that
then on 2nd slide adjust beginning location of face animation

it does make it easier if you snap to a direct cross section on the grid but it works without it

play around with it...its rather intuitive to what it does. 
YMMV

----------

